# Are binding mounting plates interchangeable?



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

I've always had difficulty locking in my heel side carves, and for the first time since getting my new board I just mounted on the boots to see if there are any problems. Sure enough, my heel seems to be sticking out further than my toes and I'd like to move my bindings forward a bit.

Here's my problem: My NS SL has 6 holes on each side (sorry, I can't seem to find the correct terms for these) while my old Salomon bindings are made for the boards with 4 holes on each side. If I were to turn the mounting plates 90 degrees, it would throw off my width and setback settings. 

Do you guys know if all mounting plates are interchangeable if I go into my local shop tomorrow and pick up a pair? I have Salomon SPX90 bindings from about 4-5 years ago if that matters.

Many thanks!


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

yes, most all bindings have interchangeable baseplates. I don't anything about Salomon base plates though.


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

This would explain so many issues I have with my riding


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

on properly-designed 2-piece bindings, you can adjust the heelcups to better fit your boots


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Base plates are NOT interchangeable. I've owned 5 different sets of bindings, and the base plates are different -- different tooth patterns, different diameters, different widths.


----------

